# [Regular Season Game 4] Houston Rockets vs. Boston Celtics



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

*vs.*

*(3-0)/(2-1)*


When/Where:
*Tuesday, November 4, 8:30 PM ET*






















































*Alston / McGrady / Artest / Scola / Yao*














































*Rondo / Allen / Pierce / Garnett / Perkins*


_*Preview*_



> *Rockets look to mirror Celtics*​
> Celtics stars Kevin Garnett, Ray Allen and Paul Pierce did not hang around ESPN prior to last season trying to come up with a clever nickname for their partnership.
> 
> As it turned out, all those magazine cover photo shoots were staged. “The Big Three” was more of a short-hand description for the Celtics’ top scorers than the full blueprint of Boston’s championship success.
> ...



_*Next Games*_
vs.








vs.








vs.


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

Cant wait for this game
Artest vs Pierce is going to be awesome.
Hayes will get more game time to check Garnett.

I think we have the upper hand.


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

lets hope for the games sake the same celtics that played the pacers dont show up

really looking forward to this one, should be a great early test for both teams... great match ups all over the floor


----------



## Dean the Master (Feb 19, 2006)

I love election day! I can't wait.


----------



## mtlk (Apr 25, 2005)

This game is test or statement to how rockets are for real.


----------



## Spaceman Spiff (Aug 2, 2006)

I been anticipating this game since the schedule came out. I wished Battier was available. The Celtics never played us fully loaded last year so this will be the first time.


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

Unless we improve our shooting, this will probably be a loss. We cant play like we did against the Sonics and expect to win against the Celtics. 

Yes,. Sonics, I refuse.


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

The rockets will come in viewing this as a statement game, like the Celtics did to many teams early on last season.. the C's likely wont have that and will have to hang on early


----------



## Hakeem (Aug 12, 2004)

McGrady is playing like crap. Without Battier, we're probably going to lose.


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

TMAC is carrying an injury. He will probably only play 30mins. Barry Artest Brooks Alston are going to be important in how they carry the load.

But Chuck Garnett matchup is insanely important.


----------



## Legend-Like (Mar 25, 2006)

Cant wait for this game. I believe Rockets will win this game.


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

Should be a great game. Yea there are similarities... Battier is close to James Posey. If we kept Steve Novak we'd have our Scal.


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

> *Election Swag: Garnett, T-Mac play politics with shoes*
> 
> Leading up to the presidential election, NBA players Kevin Garnett and Tracy McGrady have each made a stand. Both players will wear inscriptions promoting the election on their customized shoes on Tuesday night when they face each other as the Houston Rockets host the Boston Celtics.


Link


----------



## jdiggidy (Jun 21, 2003)

Love the Mac/KG shoes for tonights game.



> I wished Battier was available.


Shane popped in my head right this second so I wanted to come out and see if anyone mentioned him in tonights game thread. Guess so. How close is Shane to returning? I thought he was working out with the team. Am I wrong on that?

ESPN had an interesting stat on their power rankings which hopefully will bode well for the Rockets tonight.



> Houston is 19-0 in its past 19 regular-season games with a healthy Yao Ming.


Go Rockets! :wearenumber1:


----------



## Ballscientist (Nov 11, 2002)

TNT tonight?


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

Hakeem said:


> McGrady is playing like crap. Without Battier, we're probably going to lose.





> In today's Q&A with GM Daryl Morey, we discussed how aggressive Tracy McGrady has been in terms of attacking the basket this season. Personally, I find it interesting because I know T-Mac's knee is bothering him so I thought it might make sense to see him less aggressive, not more.
> 
> But at today's shootaround prior to the Boston game, Tracy set me straight.
> 
> *"Have you seen me shoot the ball?" laughed McGrady. "It's terrible right now. I'm all off balance, so that's the one thing I can do is go to the basket. So I've been making a conscious effort to do that because I'm so off balance with my jumper it's just not there."*


Let's hope he really starts attacking the basket


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

Ballscientist said:


> TNT tonight?


*Television - FS Houston:*
Comcast - Ch. 37
Dish Network - Ch. 445
DirecTV - Ch. 678
AT&T U-Verse - Ch. 755

*HDTV - FS Houston:*
Comcast - Ch. 302
Dish Network - Ch. 9515
DirecTV - Ch. 678-1
AT&T U-Verse - Ch. 1753

*Also Available Nationally on NBA TV*

*Radio:*
Sports Radio 610 AM
KEYH 850 AM


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

> *Game to pay attention to: Celtics at Rockets*
> 
> Fans got it right with this one, choosing to see the Rockets and C's on NBA TV over the possible Spurs/Mavericks or Suns/Nets contests in an NBA.com poll.
> 
> ...


Ball Don't Lie


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Wanted to watch this game, but it's blacked out on League Pass Broadband. Wouldn't be shocked to see this be a very close game where both teams finish in the 80's in scoring.


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

very even start... Yao with some early fouls

Artest looking trigger happy, mcgrady and pierce havnt even seen a shot


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

http://www.justin.tv/mstv_two

Be careful of Chinese people in the chat and people making dumb comments.


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

Rockets down 6 at the end of 1. Yao's sitting with 2 early fouls.


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

I guess it wouldn't hurt to have Bonzi back. We have lots of scoring off our bench but what we need is like a slasher type scorer.


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

Yao back in the game.


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

Artest is slowly reminding me of T-Mac. STOP PULLING UP FOR 3S!!!


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

Rockets down early. Brooks had a nice foul just now to protect Yao... But yea Rockets need a score!


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

Yao with 3. Wouldn't this be a good time to bring in Dorsey?

The plan is to make Glen Davis shoot more jumpshots.


----------



## Legend-Like (Mar 25, 2006)

7:56 in the 2nd. Glen Davis traveled but they called the And 1

However we are catching up now.


----------



## Legend-Like (Mar 25, 2006)

Rockets take the LEAD!!!!!!


----------



## Legend-Like (Mar 25, 2006)

T-mac is too jumpshot happy right now.


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

gonna be back and forth all night by the looks of it, garnett and ray have been horrible in the second quarter, if that keeps up the C's are in trouble


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

Yao keeps missing shots that he should be making. I guess that's why they're the best defensive team in the league when they can throw Perkins, Garnett and then have guys like Leon Powe and Glen Davis (They had PJ Brown last year too) to throw at the bigs.


----------



## LamarButler (Apr 16, 2005)

Holy crap, Perkins is having like, the best game of his life.


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

pretty much... pulling up for 20 footers n **** :laugh:


----------



## LamarButler (Apr 16, 2005)

Rondo is annoying the hell outta me.


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

Artest is really shooting us out of the game. If our shooting was as good as the Celtics, this would be a for sure win. You cant let the C's shoot 50+% on the game, and expect to win when you are only at 40%


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

I must admit though, the game is intense.


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

come on brooks, make better decisions...


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

nbatv = fail


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

Kendrick Perkins is eating Yao for breakfast.


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

gi0rdun said:


> http://www.justin.tv/mstv_two
> 
> Be careful of Chinese people in the chat and people making dumb comments.


Thanks!


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

man Yao just sucks tonight. Not a good game at all.


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

Rafer :laugh:


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

and 1!!!!


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

T-MAC!!!!!!

Yeaaa man!!


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

we still need to rebound the ball though. without that, its a lost cause


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

I miss Shane...


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

Yao with the hustle!!!


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

Nice play to bring the Rockets within 3. Yao diving to the floor!?


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

lol, 7'6 chinaman diving on the floot for a loose ball. Nice


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

¬¬


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

how the hell do you not guard garnett. Where the hell did you go?

game over


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

Good game. T-Mac can't make them all.


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

It's kinda amazing that the circumstances were kinda like this when T-Mac did his 13 in 35. Obviously he won't be able to pull something off like that again but if you think about it this is what it felt like.


----------



## Marcus13 (Jul 17, 2002)

What a game! Its been straight Allen vs. McGrady - a special 1 on 1 performance


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

Ooooh. T-Mac gets to shoot 2 and their best free throw shooter is out.


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

man artest/yao... 7/30, that hurts...


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

Knowing Mac he's going to split them.


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

Allen burned us...11-15 wow!


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

Nevermind.


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

Was that the right thing to do?


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

Artest will make a 3 but Rockets mess up on the rebound on the other end and gameover.

My prediction!


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

GETS 3 FREE THROWs but....


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

Shooting!!!


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

3 free throws!!! C'mon!


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

It kinda looks like he was shooting.


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

Come on MAC!!!


----------



## LamarButler (Apr 16, 2005)

Tony Allen is by far the dumbest player in the NBA.


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

****


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

dang it


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

Even if we lose this we should be proud we lost to the NBA Champs by very little and we were without one of our key players.


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

Ahh... Good game though.


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

Can Tony Allen be stupid enough to foul again!?


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

cuak...first loss of the season. We should bounce back quickly against Portland.

5 games on the road coming, longest road trip of the season.


----------



## Dream Hakeem (Apr 20, 2006)

Ahh I was watching this on the Yahoo game thingy

I see McGrady missed a FT...fsdg


----------



## Krimzon (Feb 26, 2007)

I only watched the 4th quarter. It was a good game. The game would probably be different with Battier. Who knows? Not a terrible lost. I take it.


----------



## lingi1206 (Jun 2, 2006)

I think this is the worse I have seen Yao play since...forever. From missing wide open dunk and getting block so many times by Perkins....K. freaking PERKINS! Yao you gotta bounce back next game man


----------



## jdiggidy (Jun 21, 2003)

Damn! I wish Dorsey was further along in his development. We needed someone to take it strong to the rim. I could care less if he got blocked. What I would be looking for would be for him to break some wrists on the rim or dislocate some shoulders.


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

> *TUESDAY'S WORST*
> *Ron Artest, Rockets:* Memo to Ron: When your jumper isn't falling, why don't you try moving in a few feet? He missed 13 of 16 shots, including seven of 10 3-point attempts.
> 
> *QUOTE OF THE NIGHT*
> ...


Daily Dime


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

> *Analysis: Rockets try to capture magic of Boston's Big Three*
> 
> Throw three All-Stars together and it's an automatic title. The formula is fool proof, right?
> 
> ...


NBA.com




> I hate moral victories. I hate them with a passion. They leave you with a certain loser feeling. Mostly that's because you have to lose to have them. But, I can't shake the feeling that losing this game was actually encouraging.
> 
> Yao Ming - 4-14 for 8 points and only 1 offensive rebound on a night where the Rockets missed 53 shots
> 
> ...



The Dream Shake


----------



## Spaceman Spiff (Aug 2, 2006)

Yao, don't ever do that again.


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

Spaceman Spiff said:


> Yao, *Ron *don't ever do that again.


fixed


----------



## Spaceman Spiff (Aug 2, 2006)

OneBadLT123 said:


> fixed


Ron gets a slight pass because he at least took Paul Pierce with him. Where as Yao was outscored by both Perkins and Big Baby each.

3/16 is inexcusable under any circumstances though.


----------

